# Scrap my last thread!!



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

There are babies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Oh my :lol:

How do u know? Please be sooooo careful xx


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Uh oh!! I guess your question has been answered now!

Hope all goes ok with mum and babies - best of luck


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I hope they are all helthy and well hun xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

I know cos I saw movement as I was checking how much fur she had pulled out. I swear there was no fur when I went to bed lol! I left the nest WELL alone after I saw movement...even then I didn't touch it. 

Cookie is surprisingly calm actually...YR advised me to put a teaspoon of Lactol in her food and she is eating it...and hay...and drinking. And as I said I saw movement so am taking all these as good signs! 

My little boy is tiptoeing and whispering around bless him. He is so good.

I do feel bad as I was considering taking her up to my room but left her down as it is cooler. But she doesn't seem skitty. Think I am gonna move piggies though as they are noisiest in the house lol!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

WOW congrats 

My girls become more friendly when they have babies so thats prob why she is chilled out.
Ive never had a problem with touching youngsters but ive had the mums from birth so they are used to me.

In 2 days time rub your hands in mums fur and poop (yes i said poop) and have a little look that the babies are still wriggling and have nice round tums, its they are very skinny and wrinkly then she isnt feeding them and unless you have a surrogate near to you they prob wouldnt even get through hand rearing.
Dont panic, most buns are normally very good mums.
Oh and dont worry if you dont see her feed them, she will only feed once a day and it will be when its quiet.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Congratulations!! :thumbup: :001_wub:

Soooooooooooooooo cant wait to see


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2011)

AmyCruick said:


> Uh oh!! I guess your question has been answered now!
> 
> Hope all goes ok with mum and babies - best of luck


Omg Alan and Lottie are gorgeous :001_wub:

(ps good luck babies!)

Em
xx


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> WOW congrats
> 
> My girls become more friendly when they have babies so thats prob why she is chilled out.
> Ive never had a problem with touching youngsters but ive had the mums from birth so they are used to me.
> ...


OK so I shouldn't go near the nest now... till I have to do the disgusting bit to have a look? Thanks hun!



srhdufe said:


> Congratulations!! :thumbup: :001_wub:
> 
> Soooooooooooooooo cant wait to see


I know me too. But I cna be the epitomy of patienc if I have to be


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

:lol::lol: Ok I was right! congratulations :lol::lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> :lol::lol: Ok I was right! congratulations :lol::lol:


:thumbup: Thanks hun!!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

OK it has been a few days...If I wipe my hands in her poo can I have a look at babies yet?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> OK it has been a few days...If I wipe my hands in her poo can I have a look at babies yet?


I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally want to say yes, but frags will know

Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease say yes fraggy!!!  :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I reeeeeeeeeeeeeeally want to say yes, but frags will know
> 
> Pleeeeeeeeeeeeease say yes fraggy!!!  :thumbup:


:thumbup: me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I have wiped my hand in her poo and tested the nest last night and she didn't bother at all!! Just kept eating


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Should be fine  ive been touching mine from day 1  
Give mum something nice to munch on so she isnt stressed at you doing it and have a head count.
THEN & this bit is really really important........ You MUST.....
Hurry back and tell us all about them


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> THEN & this bit is really really important........ You MUST.....
> Hurry back and tell us all about them


Totally agree!

Thats the most important bit!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> Should be fine  ive been touching mine from day 1
> Give mum something nice to munch on so she isnt stressed at you doing it and have a head count.
> THEN & this bit is really really important........ You MUST.....
> Hurry back and tell us all about them


Does anyone ever get an overwhelming feeling of love for someone you have never met :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

HURRY UPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Does anyone ever get an overwhelming feeling of love for someone you have never met :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


PMSL :arf: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Does anyone ever get an overwhelming feeling of love for someone you have never met :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


:lol: :lol: :lol: awwwww bless ya


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

It had to be quick...not that I wanted it to be...i wanted to hold them all for so long.

Oh guys I am the pround Grandma to 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes 5 beautiful chubby yelping mainly black baby bunnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No deformities from what I can see....one was a little sleepy but the rest...were so STRONG!!!

I am so happy!!!!!!! I really am!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

:001_wub: congratulations granny! 

Cant wait to see them! :thumbup:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> It had to be quick...not that I wanted it to be...i wanted to hold them all for so long.
> 
> Oh guys I am the pround Grandma to 5!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! yes 5 beautiful chubby yelping mainly black baby bunnies!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! No deformities from what I can see....one was a little sleepy but the rest...were so STRONG!!!
> 
> I am so happy!!!!!!! I really am!!


Wooooooooppppppyyyyyyyyyy fanfooookingtastic!!! awwwww cant wait to see them  i got 2 litters 1 is of 5 the other i dont know as she didnt bother with them 1st time so i havent had too much of a root around but im thinking about 6.

Congrats nanny!!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :001_wub: congratulations granny!
> 
> Cant wait to see them! :thumbup:


I know!!!!!!!!!! I did try take a sneaky pic/2 but I remember frags saying she waits for hers so I stopped...they failed anyways...tehy are so wriggly and strong. I swear they were trying to bite me lol!!!



frags said:


> Wooooooooppppppyyyyyyyyyy fanfooookingtastic!!! awwwww cant wait to see them  i got 2 litters 1 is of 5 the other i dont know as she didnt bother with them 1st time so i havent had too much of a root around but im thinking about 6.
> 
> Congrats nanny!!


Awwww congrats are in order to you too!!!! I know I am very happy but I have to say very surprised!!! With the vet not feeling anything I didn wonder if there would be 1/2 babies in there so 5 is a lot mroe than I was expecting!!! They seem mainly black to there might be one more mum's colour in there as it is slightly patchy. Then again i know nothing on colouring baby rabbit lol!!!

Awwwww their little teeny tiny ears...and tail!!! xx


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Congratulations thats a good amount for mum to look after! 
My baby snowball got out last night in the rain and she was saturated bless her! Shes only 5 weeks old so she has had a drying off and wrapped in a baby blanket all morning to warm her up. Ive had lovely cuddles today and luckily shes seems absolutely fine :thumbup: phew!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I know!!!!!!!!!! I did try take a sneaky pic/2 but I remember frags saying she waits for hers so I stopped...they failed anyways...tehy are so wriggly and strong. I swear they were trying to bite me lol!!!
> 
> Awwww congrats are in order to you too!!!! I know I am very happy but I have to say very surprised!!! With the vet not feeling anything I didn wonder if there would be 1/2 babies in there so 5 is a lot mroe than I was expecting!!! They seem mainly black to there might be one more mum's colour in there as it is slightly patchy. Then again i know nothing on colouring baby rabbit lol!!!
> 
> Awwwww their little teeny tiny ears...and tail!!! xx


This is why i dont bother with vets & rabbit pregnancy lol they are useless!! Like i said before even the most experienced breeders cant always tell.

You can take pics but try not to use a flash.

If mum is ok with you touching them you can check them every day but prob best not to disturb her too much until they are coming out of nest.


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I swear they were trying to bite me lol!!!


ROFL!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Congratulations thats a good amount for mum to look after!
> My baby snowball got out last night in the rain and she was saturated bless her! Shes only 5 weeks old so she has had a drying off and wrapped in a baby blanket all morning to warm her up. Ive had lovely cuddles today and luckily shes seems absolutely fine :thumbup: phew!


Oh dear!!! Bless her little fluffy socks!!! Glad she is OK though 



frags said:


> This is why i dont bother with vets & rabbit pregnancy lol they are useless!! Like i said before even the most experienced breeders cant always tell.
> 
> You can take pics but try not to use a flash.
> 
> If mum is ok with you touching them you can check them every day but prob best not to disturb her too much until they are coming out of nest.


Might try post up the rubbish ones I got but yeah am not gonna disturn them too much...they are much too precious to risk anything. Am just so happy they seem OK. Saying that I am still shocked there are so many lol!!



srhdufe said:


> ROFL!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

Congratulations Granny!! If you think they're cute now wait til they come hopping out of that nest for the first time, little miniature bunnies - so cute.

Can't wait to see pics


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

BeagleOesx said:


> Congratulations Granny!! If you think they're cute now wait til they come hopping out of that nest for the first time, little miniature bunnies - so cute.
> 
> Can't wait to see pics


:thumbup: I can't wait!!!! Though the waiting process is fun too


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Black babies they might look like this! this was my first litter aged 3 weeks in this pic


----------



## BeagleOesx (Oct 9, 2009)

That is such a cute photo. They are lovely and I especially like the little grey one in the middle. 

My daughter has a black lionhead rabbit but she is so difficult to take pics of because of her colour.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Yes the blue doe was very popular! I always find the black ones are hard to photograph too. Thier mum has since had another litter and she had 3 blues this time but unfortunately we lost one .We just couldnt get her to feed.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Black babies they might look like this! this was my first litter aged 3 weeks in this pic


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

So cute. Baby bunnies are adorable!!! Those ears!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Black babies they might look like this! this was my first litter aged 3 weeks in this pic


Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaay too cute for words!!


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I know it was really hard letting them go! I felt quite empty when the last one went. But I felt happy that I found loving homes for them and they are all being spoilt rotten. They are all indoor rabbits now and one of them only lives down the road so I have been round to check on her shes called Roxy!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> I know it was really hard letting them go! I felt quite empty when the last one went. But I felt happy that I found loving homes for them and they are all being spoilt rotten. They are all indoor rabbits now and one of them only lives down the road so I have been round to check on her shes called Roxy!


I know! When I thought there was 1/2 then I knew I would end up keeping them lol....but 5!!! I have gone from 2 to 9 bunnies in the space of 2 weeks!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I know! When I thought there was 1/2 then I knew I would end up keeping them lol....but 5!!! I have gone from 2 to 9 bunnies in the space of 2 weeks!!!


:lol: You have as many as me now :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Awww im so pleased they are happy and healthy Niki! Thats fantastic news!!  xx


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Dont let Sarah round or she will bun nap them


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Dont let Sarah round or she will bun nap them


 How very dare you :aureola:  :lol:

Would i do a thing like that?? :aureola:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: You have as many as me now :lol:


Haha!!! Oh dear!!!



Paws&Claws said:


> Awww im so pleased they are happy and healthy Niki! Thats fantastic news!!  xx


I know!!! Am so happy!!! Was worried they were deformed/stillborns...but can't find any of each!!!



frags said:


> Dont let Sarah round or she will bun nap them


Am so glad she is moving....not just for her....but my bunnies are safe for a couple of weeks :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Am so glad she is moving....not just for her....but my bunnies are safe for a couple of weeks :lol: :lol: :lol:


Just enough time to let them grow a bit  :lol:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> How very dare you :aureola:  :lol:
> 
> Would i do a thing like that?? :aureola:


Erm..... give me a min to think about this................
YES​
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> Erm..... give me a min to think about this................
> YES​
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


:eek6: :aureola:

Wonder if i can get the owner to change the carpet so i can steal some frenchies to live in the house  :lol:

Its a cream carpet all round. So i darent risk it :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Just enough time to let them grow a bit  :lol:


*lowers her voice to the most menancing tone she can come up with* Stay away beeeeatch!!!!!

Btw meant to ask....is your new house meaning you can keep all your bunnies???


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> *lowers her voice to the most menancing tone she can come up with* Stay away beeeeatch!!!!!
> 
> Btw meant to ask....is your new house meaning you can keep all your bunnies???


:lol: ooohhh i am shaking :lol:

Yep it does 

Theres a huge private garden and a large garage i can keep them in if the weather gets too bad  :thumbup:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: ooohhh i am shaking :lol:
> 
> Yep it does
> 
> Theres a huge private garden and a large garage i can keep them in if the weather gets too bad  :thumbup:


You are so lucky!!! When you're set up will have to come up for a bunny play date!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> You are so lucky!!! When you're set up will have to come up for a bunny play date!!!!!!!!!!


Definately 

You can bring me a baby or 5  :lol:

You still need to get your hammocks too :lol:

They are sat at the side of me all sad cos their mummy didnt get them :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Definately
> 
> You can bring me a baby or 5  :lol:
> 
> ...


I defs want them. You want me to wait till you settled? xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> I defs want them. You want me to wait till you settled? xx


Anytime hun. I dont mind


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Anytime hun. I dont mind


OK next saturday? Or is that too early!! I can't do during week cos of uni


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Sat will be fine hun 

I will be counting bunnies when you leave!  :lol:

Oooh... could you hold Oliver for me whilst i clip his nails please? 

They grow sideways so dont ever grind down


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> Sat will be fine hun
> 
> I will be counting bunnies when you leave!  :lol:
> 
> ...


Am sorry are you asking if I would LIKE to hold your gorgeous bunny......laughable!! Erm YEAH!!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Am sorry are you asking if I would LIKE to hold your gorgeous bunny......laughable!! Erm YEAH!!!


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

He's a snuggle bun so may lick you. He likes to lick me :eek6: :lol: :001_wub:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> He's a snuggle bun so may lick you. He likes to lick me :eek6: :lol: :001_wub:


Argh....am crumpling with squishy feelings!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Pics are bit rubbish as I was being quick and they were being jerky....but something to keep you all going...


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Haha now they are all big they are worse than I thought!!! Oh well!!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Argh....am crumpling with squishy feelings!


He's my baby 

A big softie


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> He's my baby
> 
> A big softie


Then I can't wait till next Sat!!!


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Niki i would like to steal all the babies and i would like Cookie & Cream while im stealing them :lol:

They are soooo cute the babies are going to be extremely cuteee! Have you told the ebayer? xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Niki i would like to steal all the babies and i would like Cookie & Cream while im stealing them :lol:
> 
> They are soooo cute the babies are going to be extremely cuteee! Have you told the ebayer? xx


I saw them first! Get your filthy mitts off :frown: rrr: :lol:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

srhdufe said:


> I saw them first! Get your filthy mitts off :frown: rrr: :lol:


:lol: ACTUALLY MADAM! You didnt hehe I was cuddling Cookie when they were in her tumtum soooo thereeee  xx


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> :lol: ACTUALLY MADAM! You didnt hehe I was cuddling Cookie when they were in her tumtum soooo thereeee  xx


No... thats different. Cos they werent born yet. So it doesnt count 

Nikki has already told me that she's giving me them all. Honest. Thats what she said :aureola:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> Niki i would like to steal all the babies and i would like Cookie & Cream while im stealing them :lol:
> 
> They are soooo cute the babies are going to be extremely cuteee! Have you told the ebayer? xx


Not another one!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you want me to use your menancing tone on you too!!!! :lol:

Oh and no not told them...they never replied about the food. Do you think I should??


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Do you think I should??


Nooooooooooooooooooo dont tell them. I wouldnt


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

niki87 said:


> Not another one!!!!!!!!!!!!! Do you want me to use your menancing tone on you too!!!! :lol:
> 
> Oh and no not told them...they never replied about the food. Do you think I should??


I wouldn't tell them if I was you, they weren't bothered about them to start with 

Besides you need to give all the bubba's to meeeeeeeeeee :thumbup:


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

Ner i wouldnt tell them, they obviously arent bothered about them  x


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Erherm I told Niki to have a peek so il have them all :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Paws&Claws said:


> :lol: ACTUALLY MADAM! You didnt hehe I was cuddling Cookie when they were in her tumtum soooo thereeee  xx





srhdufe said:


> No... thats different. Cos they werent born yet. So it doesnt count
> 
> Nikki has already told me that she's giving me them all. Honest. Thats what she said :aureola:


Sorry guys Cookie has been telling me tonight she wants me to have them all!! :arf:



srhdufe said:


> Nooooooooooooooooooo dont tell them. I wouldnt





B3rnie said:


> I wouldn't tell them if I was you, they weren't bothered about them to start with
> 
> Besides you need to give all the bubba's to meeeeeeeeeee :thumbup:





Paws&Claws said:


> Ner i wouldnt tell them, they obviously arent bothered about them  x


I know I agree!! I am not going to.



frags said:


> Erherm I told Niki to have a peek so il have them all :lol:


Erm....as above!!! :thumbup:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

niki87 said:


> Sorry guys Cookie has been telling me tonight she wants me to have them all!! :arf:
> 
> Erm....as above!!! :thumbup:


Greedy  :lol:


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

frags said:


> Greedy  :lol:


Haha that's me!! OK gonna do another thread of pics now  Not done loads as I wanted to get them back to Cookie!


----------

